# Problems just keep coming, This problem is fixed!



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 17, 2012)

So I bought a doe on wednesday and was told she has been bred, due in May! 

The problem is she wont eat the hay I have. I was told she was just on local grass hay and that is what I happen to have. She has nibbled a few weeds and stuff that the kids give her, and a few bites of grass here and there but not really anything elts. She just wants out of here. She keeps trying to get out of any area I put her in. 

I put her out in the 5 acre area and she sits by the gate or goes INTO the chicken coop! I mean she gets down on all fours and crawls into the coop! She is a full size goat! 

Why wont she eat????????

I feel bad for posting so many questions all of a sudden!

I wanted to add that the lady I bout Hana Bean from, said that she only ate hay and forage, no grain of any kind. Does she need to be on grain while she is pregers?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 17, 2012)

I read just now she should be getting grain. Is she by herself?


----------



## currycomb (Feb 17, 2012)

my first thoughts too. is she by herself? she may be trying to be with the chickens for company, goats are herd animals, survival is in numbers. you need to get another adult goat for her. and put her in a small pen for now 5 acres is too big for a lonely goat


----------



## hcppam (Feb 17, 2012)

currycomb said:
			
		

> my first thoughts too. is she by herself? she may be trying to be with the chickens for company, goats are herd animals, survival is in numbers. you need to get another adult goat for her. and put her in a small pen for now 5 acres is too big for a lonely goat


She is on couple other threads and has other goats...but I don't know if she is keeping them togeather, I think she has young bucks? You have to be pretty desperate to want to hang with the chickens LOL, poor girl.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 17, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> currycomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have two lil bucks, only 3 weeks old. But they are all kept together. I was worried that they would be to young to keep her company. But my other doe wont be ready for purchase untill March or April.

One of my friends think that she may be trying to get out of the cold, that her house is not warm enough for her and that is why her and the boys wont leave our front door area. Also that it may be why she went into the chicken coop! If she just wanted to hang out with the hens she didn't have to go all the way into the coop, my hens are all free range.

Hopefuly she will start eating more tomorrow, I had to give her mineral oil this evening because she got into a bunch of the chicken food and table scraps that we give the chickens.

HCPPAM- Where did you read that? Does she need it because she is pregers? They lady I bought her from said she only gives her local grass hay in the winter and lets her forage in the summer.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

I think she needs a goat friend.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 18, 2012)

My very inexperienced opinion is that she may be lonely, which leads to boredom, which leads to "exploration", which leads to the chicken coop, and all self respecting goats are taught in the womb that chicken coops have corn, chicken feed, and all kinds of things that they love but are not good for them and getting in there is a good way to drive goat owners slightly crazy.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I was beging to think the same thing. But now she is settleing in! Yesterday I had to give her mineral oil for getting into feed that was not for her. Well it really made things come out, and this morning she has been walk around eating!

I am still thinking about getting her a friend soon.  Thanks guys


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

It will take her a while to adjust.  Just be patient with her. Think of her like a scared little kid.   She is in an unfamiliar place with unfamiliar people and unfamiliar food.  Get her a bit of alfalfa and stay with her for the first couple days when you feed her so she has some company.  The gradually withdraw.  She will be OK after a while.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Farming Momma said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, posed the question online and read it several places, yes because she is pregers.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks every one, Hana Bean is eating now! Now I need to decide what kind of grain to give her!

 I love this site! Thanks so much.:bun


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

People new to goats are often surprised at how depressed a goat can get from their transition to a new home and how hard it is to gets goats to accept each other from different herds.  We purchased two goats a year 4 months ago, adult does, and my herd of almost 20 adult does, wont have anything to do with either one, the beat on them constantly, and I have to pen them separate at night so they can have a chance to eat and even stay under shelter.  Yes, a year and 4 months. Now most of my herd has been here their entire life, including several 7 to 9 year old does, plus their grown offspring. They are a well established herd, it is a pain to introduce new animals. 

Good luck with yours,  You just have to see how it goes and make adjustment to how you feed them and house them so each goat can get shelter and feed.


----------

